# photoshop 7.0 does it work on intel mac



## tackjibe (Sep 17, 2004)

I just bought a new imac: 2.4 GHz 4 Gig ram 24 " screen.

I moved everything over to the new computer with migration assistant. Old computer is a G4 Power PC 1.25 GHz Dual 750MB ram mirrored door.

When I try to open Photoshop 7.0 I get an error message that reads:
An unexpected and unrecoverrable problem has occurred because of a program error. Photoshop will now exit.
I reinstalled Photoshop 7.0 and still got the same message.

Does Photoshop 7.0 work on an intel mac?

Please help.

tackjibe


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You could look on the box you bought that had Photoshop in it; it would have something called "system requirements" that might prove enlightening.

You could call Adobe and ask them. You could visit their website and find this out. You could even Google it, I imagine.

Come to think of it, there was probably some reason Adobe as upgraded Photoshop at least four times since 7.0. Maybe the Wikipedia entry on Photoshop would tell you why.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure it'll run on your new iMac (nice machine, nice specs), but I do know that PS doesn't like to "migrate". Adobe has some fairly strict guidelines, even for registered users. My own experience has involved de-registering, then re-registering when moving from one Mac to another. 

You may try hunting down and trashing every last vestige of PS 7 on your new machine before attempting another installation.

That said, as Chas implies, it may be time for an upgrade. I think the newest Elements must practically be on par with PS 7...


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I think it was Leopard that killed PS 7 for me, not the Intel side of things. I upgraded to CS3 and never regretted it.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

> You could look on the box you bought that had Photoshop in it; it would have something called "system requirements" that might prove enlightening.


Unless Adobe was psychic, I don't think you'll find any mention of Intel Macs on the box. 

As csonni said, it is Leopard that does not support PS7 not the Intel Mac. Time to upgrade to CS or higher or downgrade your iMac to Tiger. Since you have a 2.4GHz 24", it can boot Tiger if you can track down a set of Tiger installers.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I am guessing you do not need CMYK capabilities. In that case you could also go with PhotoShop Elements 6. Depends on the upgrade price, but Elements lacks only CMYK and 48 bit abilities other than that it does almost everything PhotoShop does.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Digital_Gary said:


> Unless Adobe was psychic, I don't think you'll find any mention of Intel Macs on the box.


Yeah, I should have been clearer with what I meant by that.

What I meant was "if the system requirements on the box don't even mention your generation of machine or OS, it's probable that you need to upgrade."


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Gotcha


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

chas_m said:


> What I meant was "if the system requirements on the box don't even mention your generation of machine or OS, it's probable that you need to upgrade."


Or, perhaps the OP was looking to see if, you know, PS7 might perhaps run in _Rosetta_, which it probably does.  If anything, it's Mac OS X version 10.5.+ that doesn't support PS7, not the processor chip that doesn't.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Looks like you are outta luck with Photoshop 7 and Leopard. You have two choices. Downgrade to Tiger or upgrade Photoshop. Apple Discussions Topic : Leopard and Photoshop 7


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

*Time to pay up*

No - there's an older thread on the issue. XX) 

Like you, I found it to be a rather rude shock on my new Mac. Just can't seem to get around to writing Adobe another cheque for $1200 dollars or whatever for a program it seems I just paid for. Maybe I can upgrade for 50 bucks. :lmao: However, as 7 also ran on OS-9 there's been a lot of change since then besides the processors.


----------



## tackjibe (Sep 17, 2004)

*new computer PS 7*

Thank you for all the discussion on this. I hadn't anticipated spending so much on new programs when I bought the new computer. I have to upgrade Final Cut Pro too. I was happy with Photoshop 7. I was a dedicated upgrader from Photoshop 4 and then I thought, PS 7 is good why upgrade? Now I'm forced into it. I hope the new features on PSCS3 are worth it. Otherwise I like my new computer. There are always hassles when I bring a new machine home.

tackjibe

P.S.: Why can't I edit this post in the normal way, like email?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

If you really cannot, or do not want to afford to upgrade to CS, there are alternatives for the mac, some of which carry similar features ( and not as obfusicated as Gimp)

Pixelmator

Pixelmator being one of them.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Pixelmator is to Photoshop as a Matchbox Ferrari is to a real Ferrari.

If you're only using Photoshop in the "hobbyist" sense and don't need all the advanced features, a much better "sidegrade" might be to move from "real" Photoshop 7 to Photoshop Elements 6. It's $99 and does 90% of what "real" Photoshop does.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

chas_m said:


> Pixelmator is to Photoshop as a Matchbox Ferrari is to a real Ferrari.
> 
> If you're only using Photoshop in the "hobbyist" sense and don't need all the advanced features, a much better "sidegrade" might be to move from "real" Photoshop 7 to Photoshop Elements 6. It's $99 and does 90% of what "real" Photoshop does.


It doesn't invalidate a beneficial purpose of merely mentioning it. He can look at it and decide if it suits his needs or not. IF it does not then he can upgrade his photoshop.

Not sure why you're always such a tight wad on the insult side of things.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

tackjibe said:


> Thank you for all the discussion on this. I hadn't anticipated spending so much on new programs when I bought the new computer. I have to upgrade Final Cut Pro too. I was happy with Photoshop 7. I was a dedicated upgrader from Photoshop 4 and then I thought, PS 7 is good why upgrade? Now I'm forced into it. I hope the new features on PSCS3 are worth it. Otherwise I like my new computer. There are always hassles when I bring a new machine home.


I think if you go to Adobe's site you will find that you can upgrade from PS7 to PS10/CS3 for $199US. PS CS4 is going to be 'revealed' on September 23rd. I don't know if that cause problems for you in that your PS7 might not be upgradable once CS4 is released.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

tackjibe said:


> I hope the new features on PSCS3 are worth it. Otherwise I like my new computer. There are always hassles when I bring a new machine home.
> 
> tackjibe
> 
> P.S.: Why can't I edit this post in the normal way, like email?


Photoshop CS3 blows Photoshop 7 out of the water, prepare to be amazed (of course depending on what you use it for, if you are only a light duty user then it won't necessarily make that much difference to you).

Not sure what you mean about editing the post. Just click on edit and away you go.


----------

